# Hydrolic Questions



## myronjohns (Mar 9, 2006)

I finally have my Cub 7305 tractor and enjoy it. I Opted for the MMM and I'm glad. However I have a question about my lift hydralics on the front loader. I works fine but I notice the the bucket creeps down, about 6 inches in 2 hours without load. Should I be concerned about this? -Thanks, Myron


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Myron, 

The bucket drift is something that occurs with most if not all hydraulics at one point or another primarily due to wear n tear. Each manufacturer allows varying degrees of leak down in their hydraulic systems. You will have to either consult your dealer or shop manual if you have one for what is considered beyond allowable leak down criteria. 

6 inches in 2 hours would be a bit much for my liking. If this is static leakage only (ie: the cylinder does not leak down while the hydraulic system in in operation & under working pressure) I would continue to use it and just be mindful of the leak down issue when I park the machine. 

Providing this problem is not being caused or aggrivated by a leaking SCV; the usual fix is to remove and have the leaking cylinder rebuilt with a cylinder repacking kit.


----------

